# Suggestions for Arabian & Arab Derivative Stallions?



## millymei36 (Jan 24, 2015)

I recently posted a message in the 'breeding' forum asking whether or not it would be wise to breed my 13 yr old mare. I had many helpful replies and so now I just wait to see what the vet check results are as to whether I go ahead with the covering. 

My mare is a pretty, 15hh, arabian derivative and I want the sire of the foal to be an Arabian or Arabian Derivative/Arabian cross.

I haven't started to seriously search for a stallion, so I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for a well-bred/highly-accomplished boy that suits my loose criteria? 

If it helps, my covering method will most likely be A.I. so I would require chilled or frozen semen. Also, I am based in Australia so that may greatly limit my choices! 

Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

do you have photos of your mare and any lineage ? You should see what is available to you in Australia then post ( if the stallion owners allow it) a photo of the stallion showing his entire body and a photo of your mare with the lineages. 
People may give an opinion then.


----------



## millymei36 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry, I can't seem to get pictures to work.... :-( Any tips?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you looked at Bremervale Arabian Stud in Queensland? They have some really nice horses.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you want the foal to be registered then you need to breed the mare to a purebred arabian stallion. Unless the mare is registered as a National Show horse or Anglo Arab. 
I suggest that you find a purebred stallion that suits your needs and crosses well with your mare. 
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Check out Mulawa Stud, they have some amazing accomplished horses.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Noran Arabians also have some beautiful horses. I personally can't go past Hawley Arabians though, they would have to be my faves.


----------

